# termites in live trees



## annielaurie (Apr 1, 2012)

I haven't posted any questions on this site for a couple years. I forgot my password. What a nightmare!!!!! They need a new way to reset your password! 
My question is about a large maple tree riddled with termites. I have been having an argument with my sometimes co worker. He says that the tree can be taken down and a new tree planted with out problems. I was under the impression that the tree had to be treated for the termites before it was cut down in order for the colony to be killed so the new tree wasn't in danger. which is right? He is in a big hurry to take down this tree!


----------



## Customcuts (Apr 1, 2012)

*termites*



annielaurie said:


> I haven't posted any questions on this site for a couple years. I forgot my password. What a nightmare!!!!! They need a new way to reset your password!
> My question is about a large maple tree riddled with termites. I have been having an argument with my sometimes co worker. He says that the tree can be taken down and a new tree planted with out problems. I was under the impression that the tree had to be treated for the termites before it was cut down in order for the colony to be killed so the new tree wasn't in danger. which is right? He is in a big hurry to take down this tree!



You got it man, they must be treated and eradicated or there will be some left behind during the removal process and they will re-establish themselves and start all over again... Treat first until they are all dead other wise you are asking for trouble.. good luck


----------



## annielaurie (Apr 1, 2012)

*termites in live tree*



Customcuts said:


> You got it man, they must be treated and eradicated or there will be some left behind during the removal process and they will re-establish themselves and start all over again... Treat first until they are all dead other wise you are asking for trouble.. good luck



Thanks! Now if I can just get that in his thick head! I heard Termidor is a good product. What is your opionion?


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 12, 2012)

I was under the impression termites only eat dead wood and are more of a symptom then a cause. If that is the case, a healthy new tree wouldn't be effected by them. Also I would think removing all the dead infested wood and then exposing the termites by turning over the ground would kill them or drive them off. I know out here in Calif. the termite that we find in trees, isn't the same kind that eats houses.
I am not saying I am right, just my understanding. Please feel free to correct me if my info if its wrong.


----------



## SarahW (Aug 8, 2016)

I just lost a pear tree last year to termites. It had fruit on it and made several good bushels per year. When they demolished it structurally the stump was clean to the ground and the tree was tunneled 4 ft up. only perk was no stump to take out. They have also eliminated a stump nearby but now the termites have seemingly been taken out by the ants which have flared up significantly in each of the termite areas. Almost enough to make me not want to put out poisins as long as they are not in one of the critical areas. 

Would they eat a freshly planted tree if I replanted nearby or was the old tree just that old?


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 8, 2016)

Termites eat dead wood. Your termites are a secondary pest.


----------



## SarahW (Aug 9, 2016)

I just found it odd that they were so rooted into a producing fruit tree.


----------



## beastmaster (Aug 10, 2016)

It


SarahW said:


> I just found it odd that they were so rooted into a producing fruit tree.


Its not that unusual. A live tree, because of injury or borer damage can have large areas of dead wood. That's a natural affect from the tree walling off the injury.
Termites some say are actually benafitual, much like how maggots are sometimes used on humans to remove decaying flesh.


----------



## Philip Addison (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes, you should treat them as they spread so they will obviously affect your second tree as well. If you are having that tree in your yard which is not far away from the entrance of your house, you should make sure that your home does not get infested by those termites. Termites travel between their colonies and homes and other structures via mud tubes. Mud tubes are usually the first visible sign of a termite infestation that a homeowner might notice. Be vigilant about inspecting your home at least twice a year for signs of termites and take preventative measures by hiring a Pest Control Danbury CT company to do a yearly inspection of your home as well as your yard where you have trees that were infested by termites.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Oct 16, 2018)

Sell sell sell.

Always closing.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 12, 2019)

beastmaster said:


> Termites eat dead wood. Your termites are a secondary pest.



Yep. A new small tree souldn't have any dead wood in it, so it should be fine.


----------



## JesusBlank (Feb 28, 2019)

Termites are very annoying, thus you can take help of genuine pest control services, who will help to get rid of the termites.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Mar 1, 2019)

Yep. Termites bad. 
Perhaps someone should post a link for termite control...


----------

